# McDonald's menu from a bygone day



## debodun (Aug 4, 2016)

Of course when this menu was in effect, yearly salaries were probably $4 - $5K. Also less choices than a modern menu.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 4, 2016)

Of course it was relative to earnings at the time, but imagine taking someone to McDonalds and a movie for under five bucks. Now fast food and a movie might be under $50.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2016)

Sometimes I think it just as much to go to a fast food place than sit-down restaurant.

BTW - you could get 17 hamburgers on that menu for the price of one today.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 4, 2016)

McDonalds was one of the first companies to sign up to the '5-a-day' advertising campaign.  Not much fruit or veg on that menu!


----------



## Redd (Aug 4, 2016)

Hamburger was 15 cents, cheeseburger 10 cents. Seems like a lot for a slice of cheese.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm getting hungry just reading that menu. Cheeseburger n' Fries with a Chocolate Shake, Yum-ba.   :love-struck:


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I'm getting hungry just reading that menu. Cheeseburger n' Fries with a Chocolate Shake, Yum-ba.   :love-struck:



That'd cost you a whopping 49¢!


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 5, 2016)

49 cents!! Going down to the corner store and cash in my coke bottles. :eagerness:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 5, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I'm getting hungry just reading that menu. Cheeseburger n' Fries with a Chocolate Shake, Yum-ba.   :love-struck:



And the fries were REAL! Not whatever it is they are made of today. Not potatoes,that`s for sure.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> And the fries were REAL! Not whatever it is they are made of today. Not potatoes,that`s for sure.



Probably "reconstitued potato product". It's like comparing T-bones to Steak-umms.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey! Steak-umms are good!

I put them on two pieces of generic white bread and cover them with pasteurized process cheese-food!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks to be a 1960 menu....no complaints back then! It was all good!


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2016)

There's an old joke about a customer who went to McDonald's and ordered a hamburger. He sat down at at a table to enjoy his sandwich. He took a bite and didn't see the meat. He too another bite and still no meat. He took it up to the counter and complained. The clerk told him to take another bite. Still no meat. The clerk said, "Well, you must have gone past it, then."


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2016)

Eating a hamburger is an Art!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2016)

As Paul would say.........>>>The rest of the Story<<<


----------



## oakapple (Aug 13, 2016)

Only had a McDonalds burger twice in my life, very flat and not really all that nice tbh. The prices were good back then though,
even allowing for lower wages.


----------

